# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  45 причин, почему пиво лучше женщин !

## Akasey

*45 причин, почему пиво лучше женщин !*

1.Вы можете наслаждаться пивом целый месяц.
2.Пивные пятна отмываются.
3.Вы не должны кормить и поить пиво.
4.Ваше пиво всегда терпеливо ждет Вас в машине,
пока Вы имеете другое пиво.
5.Пиво не нужно мыть , чтобы оно стало приятно
на вкус.
6.Пиво никогда не опаздывает.
7.Вам не придется платить алименты , если Вы
сменили пиво.
8.Пиво не ревнует к другому пиву.
9.Пивные этикетки снимаются без борьбы.
10.Пивные пробки не кусаются.
11.Придя в бар, Вы сможете выбрать любое пиво.
12.У пива никогда не болит голова.
13.Пиво никогда не падает в обморок,если от Вас
пахнет другим пивом ,когда Вы приходите домой.
14.Имея холодное пиво -- Вы имеете хорошее пиво.
15.Вы можете иметь более одного пива за ночь,
без угрызений совести.
16.Пиво всегда ложится легко.
17.Вы можете делится пивом с друзьями.
18.Вы всегда знаете ,что Вы первый ,кто вскрывает
это пиво.
19.Пиво всегда мокрое.
20.Пиво не требует равноправия.
21.Вы можете иметь пиво публично.
22.Пиво не заботит ,когда Вы кончите.
23. Выпив пиво, вы обрекаете себя всего лишь на то, чтобы выкинуть бутылку.
24. Даже после того, как вы выпили пиво, за бутылку еще можно получить 5 центов.
25. Пиво не возражает, когда вы беретесь за него руками.
26. Пиво никогда не передумывает.
27. Пивные этикетки не выходят из моды каждый год.
28. Пиво не требует оформить ваши отношения.
29. У пива нет МАМЫ !!!!
30. Пиво не занимает много места в шкафу.
31. Пиву не особенно нужно кольцо.
32. Пиво не бегает в туалетную комнату с другим пивом.
33. Качество пива не зависит от того, как оно внешне выглядит.
34. Не надо обещать пиву, что утром вы по-прежнему будете уважать его.
35. Можно собрать все свои старые пивные бутылки и банки в одной комнате и
они не передерутся.
36. Пиво не волнует, когда вы придете домой.
37. Пиво никогда не говорит "нет".
38. Пиво никогда не говорит.
39. Все, что пиво вам когда-нибудь может сказать -- это когда пора в туалет.
40. Большое толстое пиво -- это хорошее пиво.
41. Ни одно пиво не разрушит до основания вашу жизнь.
42. Пиво не волнуется, что кто-то вдруг войдет.
43. Пиво не волнуется, что проснутся дети.
44. Когда пиво волнуется, оно не плачет, а пузырится.
45. Пиву не надо говорить: "Я тебя люблю".

----------


## Asteriks

Только мужчины могут сравнивать не поддающиеся сравнению вещи. Пиво не волнуется, пиво не говорит... А что было бы, если бы пиво умело говорить? бухарики

----------


## Akasey

тогда бы не искали третьего!

----------


## Asteriks

Ого! А детей бы тоже пиво рожало?

----------


## Sanych

Прикольная штука.

----------


## BiZ111

Забавно, но как-то противно

----------


## -=NarKoT=-

Пиво это хорошо, ток много его не бывает

----------

